
An Update to How We Address Movements and Organizations Tied to Violence - gukov
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/08/addressing-movements-and-organizations-tied-to-violence/
======
arkanciscan
FB finds keeps finding innovative new ways for me to hate them. True pioneers.

